# Busco Beach May 29th ride



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Any1 going to be around busco this weekend coming up we got a good crowd headed that way post it up if your going to be around and maybe we can get together and ride or something......:rockn:


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm gonna be there with a group 25-30 strong, maybe more by the time everyone gets there.


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

sweet bro look for me around there saturday morning man your making a long haul to come to busco from va aint you??


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Its not too bad, bout 4.5hrs. I actually come down there all the time in the summer.


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

dang that aint too bad bro.....yeah ill be around man look for me i got the black brute with red racks ill have a few hondjas with me and a blue brute and a grizzly 660 we will mostly be around the 50/50, big snotty, and the gauntlet and around the ponds and mess hopefully ill c you down there


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I should be camped out back in the clearing just inside the wood line going back towards the 50/50, if you see me stop by I'll hit some holes with ya for a while.


----------

